# 20th Century Limited reborn



## Brian UK (Jan 11, 2007)

A new UK train operator  Grand Central Trains is to lean heavily to the past with its marketing strategy. Not only does it plan to adopt a US 50s retro style, including heavy use of Marilyn Monroe images internally, but it also plans to name two of its services *The Zephyr* and *The 21st Century Limited*. However, dont imagine these will be anything like the old streamliners - by US standards these are just 260 mile short hop corridor runs. It's just nice to see some recognition of history in todays bland world of rail PR crap.

Brian


----------

